# Free Anomaly Wrap Knit Pattern



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

This pattern will be free until my tester finishes the large size. After that, it will be $4.50

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anomaly-2


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Very interesting shape. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Knit2009 (Apr 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. Thank you so much.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks só much, siewclark, lovely pattern. Most unusual edging! Love it.
Hannet


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you. Looks very nice.


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you, that is very pretty.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you. That is lovely.


----------



## deronda101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you! Looks like something my BF needs! It goes on my list to make for her lol. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Thank you, it is beautiful and very elegant looking.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice, thank you.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Have already saved it. Looks like a great spring vest.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is beautiful and generous of you to share.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very cool shaping! Very original... Love the patterned edging too. Thanks so much for offering it free for now.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

pretty!


----------



## Grammie Cheryl Ann (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank-you for the pattern of your new shawl.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cute thank you


----------



## frank jhon (Mar 12, 2014)

Lovely.!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you so very much for the pattern. This is exactly what I need as shawls and wraps always slip off me! Very generous of you to share this lovely pattern.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I love anything asymmetrical! It looks just great.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

You are very welcome! I am happy many of you like it.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Thank you. I'm into asymmetrical!


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Interesting pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

unusual shape - I love it - thank you so much!


----------



## laminitagirl (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you so much. I love the edging and the asymmetry. You are very generous.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

How generous of you! Thank you so much for posting and offering this beauty!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Pretty!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you! I love the border pattern you have used.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

This is stunning, thank you so much!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone for liking it!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you its lovely


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really lovelyxx


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely pattern, love the textured edging, very unique pattern


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Pretty, thanks


----------



## lilpig (Nov 8, 2011)

Love the patterned edging. Downloading now.


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for pattern. The edging is interesting, can't wait to try. I have a fleece in a similar colour I spinning now.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much - it is just beautiful


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone and have a great weekend!


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

great pattern and thank you


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Please reprint the updated copy as I couldn't send it to everyone. I am sorry for the inconvenience caused.

For each section, after the pattern instructions for each row, I would find it clearer if the repeats were set out for each size and row counts given.

Left front: 
Both sizes work from rows 1-8. Continue as follows: 
Small size works 2 repeats of rows 9-24 (40 rows total) 
Large size works 2 repeats of 9-24, then rows 9-16 (48 rows total) 
When the pattern repeats are completed, cut yarn and leave a long tail to weave in.

Centre back: 
Both sizes repeat rows 1 and 2 - 2 times (6 rows) 
Small size repeat rows 7 and 8 - 16 times (38 rows total) 
Large size repeat rows 7 and 8 - 20 times (46 rows total)

Right front: 
Both sizes work from rows 1-6. Continue as follows: 
Small size works 2 repeats of rows 7-22 (38 rows total) 
Large size works 2 repeats of rows 7-22, then rows 7-14 (46 rows total) 
When the pattern repeats are completed, cut yarn and leave a long tail to weave in.

Upper body section: 
Small size works from rows 1-16 (16 rows total) 
Large size works rows 9-16, then rows 1-8, then rows 9-16 (24 rows total)

Collar: 
Both sizes work from rows 1-16, then rows 1-8 (24 rows total)


----------

